# First mini pregnancy -- how close are we?



## ACitro (Jun 6, 2022)

Hi there! This is our first mini pregnancy -- a rescue mini out of Stroud Kill Pen. I don't know when she was bred. I was wondering if those of you who are more experienced could give me your thoughts on how close to the big day we are? I don't believe she's a maiden (I don't know for sure but when she first arrived her udder looked like it had been used before LOL). Thank you so much for any thoughts! Here are some photos of all of her relevant bits from this morning hahaha.


----------



## LostandFound (Jun 6, 2022)

I'm guessing 3 weeks to a month out but my mares udders look like that all the time so I might not be the best judge. Without a guess on when she was bred the best you can do is see how fast she fills up and go from there. Though to be fair that's really all you can do even if you know they exact minute they were bred...they have their own rules about when the foal will come.


----------



## ACitro (Jun 6, 2022)

LostandFound said:


> I'm guessing 3 weeks to a month out but my mares udders look like that all the time so I might not be the best judge. Without a guess on when she was bred the best you can do is see how fast she fills up and go from there. Though to be fair that's really all you can do even if you know they exact minute they were bred...they have their own rules about when the foal will come.



Thank you!!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 6, 2022)

I am not seeing much of an udder yet. However, that does not always mean anything. I would still guess she has a while left. Can you get a picture from under and one from directly in front of her udder? It is easier to judge the size better.


----------



## ACitro (Jul 20, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> I am not seeing much of an udder yet. However, that does not always mean anything. I would still guess she has a while left. Can you get a picture from under and one from directly in front of her udder? It is easier to judge the size better.


I never replied to this! No I can't get better photos of this girlie because she's ex-rodeo (feral pony) and she's got a wicked kick (our other mini is usually sweet but the last few weeks of pregnancy have made her touchy hahaha). Here's today's udder. She's been coming along very slowly compared to my other girl, but this mama is HUGELY round.


----------



## ACitro (Jul 31, 2022)

Updated udder photo from today. Sheesh this is slow going hahahaha!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 1, 2022)

I watched the video many times. I apologize. After the first time, it wasn't for the mare. It was because I'm so curious about the little birdy! Was she getting too close to it's nest? Was it waiting for her to stir up bugs? Is it still in the pasture or has it moved on now?

At any rate, her udder doesn't seem to have filled much more. The teats look more separated and she has edema in front. She may be one who does a last mad rush just before foaling. The foal did look more forward in your July 20 post though. *Sigh* I guess it's just about time to start making the dreaded "many times a night" checks on her.


----------



## ACitro (Aug 2, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> I watched the video many times. I apologize. After the first time, it wasn't for the mare. It was because I'm so curious about the little birdy! Was she getting too close to it's nest? Was it waiting for her to stir up bugs? Is it still in the pasture or has it moved on now?
> 
> At any rate, her udder doesn't seem to have filled much more. The teats look more separated and she has edema in front. She may be one who does a last mad rush just before foaling. The foal did look more forward in your July 20 post though. *Sigh* I guess it's just about time to start making the dreaded "many times a night" checks on her.


Yes! We have so many little birds like that. I suspect waiting for bugs? Maybe from the manure? I am not sure. Every once in awhile we have small blackish birds that try to land on the horses. And then we have HUGE ravens, and honest to goodness, the ravens love watching the baby horses. They all sit on the panels and just adore them hahahaha!

I think you're right -- she's just been SO SLOW about it all. I'm sure she'll rush through everything that would have clued me in right under my nose and surprise me. She IS overdue -- I don't know what day she was bred, but the rescue separated all studs from mares on August 24th of last year, so even if she was bred on the day the rescue picked them up from the kill pen, she's still over that 320 days!


----------



## NoahG (Aug 2, 2022)

Hang in there Wren! Baby sure is sitting low lol. Hope you guys are holding up alright while she keeps you all in suspense for her little surprise she has!


----------



## ACitro (Aug 2, 2022)

NoahG said:


> Hang in there Wren! Baby sure is sitting low lol. Hope you guys are holding up alright while she keeps you all in suspense for her little surprise she has!


She really is SO low!!! Poor girl is carrying quite the wide load . We are hanging in there but Lark says she's ready for her new baby best friend!


----------



## ACitro (Aug 2, 2022)

New photos from today!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 3, 2022)

Dang!! Didn't realize she had such a huge, complicated brand!

Tell Lark it shouldn't be too much longer now. The udder has filled more and still quite a bit of edema. Baby is a bit more forward, though still lopsided. Lady bits are relaxing and she's looking like a couple good rolls will get everything lined up quickly. Good luck!


----------



## ACitro (Aug 3, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> Dang!! Didn't realize she had such a huge, complicated brand!
> 
> Tell Lark it shouldn't be too much longer now. The udder has filled more and still quite a bit of edema. Baby is a bit more forward, though still lopsided. Lady bits are relaxing and she's looking like a couple good rolls will get everything lined up quickly. Good luck!


Right? And all of those are hot branded . This is all good news though -- hooray!!!!


----------



## NoahG (Aug 3, 2022)

ACitro said:


> Right? And all of those are hot branded . This is all good news though -- hooray!!!!


What does 'branded' refer to? Good luck guys! Praying for mama!


----------



## ACitro (Aug 3, 2022)

The permanent markings on both girls' hips -- they were applied by a hot iron by the rodeo. Wren's says 099 and then below that it's the Lazy 3S logo. You see cattle branded a lot. Horses are less commonly branded. Freeze branding hurts a lot less -- that's when the brand appears as white fur.


----------



## NoahG (Aug 3, 2022)

ACitro said:


> The permanent markings on both girls' hips -- they were applied by a hot iron by the rodeo. Wren's says 099 and then below that it's the Lazy 3S logo. You see cattle branded a lot. Horses are less commonly branded. Freeze branding hurts a lot less -- that's when the brand appears as white fur.


Oh literally branded. I thought it was a reproductive term lol. Didn't even notice those in the pictures.


----------



## ACitro (Aug 3, 2022)

Today's udder. Finally starting to look like we're getting close!


----------



## minihorse (Aug 4, 2022)

So exciting! How close?


----------



## ACitro (Aug 4, 2022)

Here's today's photos! Also am I crazy or does it look like baby Lark tried to nurse on the right?


----------



## ACitro (Aug 4, 2022)

Oh wow we've got wax or milk now!  @elizabeth.conder is this milk? It looks more like milk than wax to me but I'm not experienced at all.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 4, 2022)

It does look like someone tried a little tasty, doesn't it. I guess Lark is trying to encourage her new friend to come out!

She's definitely progressed quite a bit since last pictures. Lady bits are much longer and her bag has filled. The teats are filling and separated, though she may fill enough to reduce that crease in the middle. It seems like she's had very loose stools, too. I noticed it in last pics but forgot to mention it.

Also, is she softened around the tail head? When you move her tail to the side can she pull it back? The pros will ask about "jello butt" too.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 4, 2022)

You posted your last picture while I was. She's progressed rapidly!! I *think* you're lucky enough to see waxing. However, I'll leave it to elizabeth.conder to decide, as she's more experienced.

Either way, I'd be watching like a hawk with 30 minute checks. Get ready!!! I hope your foaling kit's easy to grab!


----------



## ACitro (Aug 4, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> It does look like someone tried a little tasty, doesn't it. I guess Lark is trying to encourage her new friend to come out!
> 
> She's definitely progressed quite a bit since last pictures. Lady bits are much longer and her bag has filled. The teats are filling and separated, though she may fill enough to reduce that crease in the middle. It seems like she's had very loose stools, too. I noticed it in last pics but forgot to mention it.
> 
> Also, is she softened around the tail head? When you move her tail to the side can she pull it back? The pros will ask about "jello butt" too.


Did you see my last post? I think we have have posted at the same time hahaha. I've now got wax or milk visible!


----------



## ACitro (Aug 4, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> You posted your last picture while I was. She's progressed rapidly!! I *think* you're lucky enough to see waxing. However, I'll leave it to elizabeth.conder to decide, as she's more experienced.
> 
> Either way, I'd be watching like a hawk with 30 minute checks. Get ready!!! I hope your foaling kit's easy to grab!


Hahaha we posted at the same time! We are moving our third camera over hahahaha. I'll be watching carefully and try to keep an eye throughout the night. Hoping she decides to foal before midnight because I love sleep hahahaha!


----------



## NoahG (Aug 4, 2022)

ACitro said:


> Hahaha we posted at the same time! We are moving our third camera over hahahaha. I'll be watching carefully and try to keep an eye throughout the night. Hoping she decides to foal before midnight because I love sleep hahahaha!


Here we go! Praying for mama Lark and that she stops keeping you waiting!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Aug 4, 2022)

Oh yeah! It’s wax AKA dried leaking milk. She should be very close now. Sorry for being MIA! I’ve checked in just been super busy and forgotten to respond.


----------



## ACitro (Aug 5, 2022)

She's here! Here's the birth if you guys are interested! Little bay pinto filly -- we've named her Swift! Lark is BEYOND excited to have a new baby best friend and was already showing Swift her sweet moves. . Wren is such a good and loving mama. We feel very blessed!


----------



## NoahG (Aug 5, 2022)

CONGRATULATIONS! Wow a daytime birth too. Good job mama, you did great!


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 5, 2022)

Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing pictures of your new little blessing... how fun!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Aug 5, 2022)

Congratulations!


----------



## minihorse (Aug 5, 2022)

That was swift. Congratulations! Another she?


----------



## ACitro (Aug 5, 2022)

minihorse said:


> That was swift. Congratulations! Another she?


Yes! Two fillies which is exactly what we were hoping for!


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 5, 2022)

Congratulations! So happy the waiting is over. I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## ACitro (Aug 5, 2022)

Some photos of Swift!


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 6, 2022)

Such a cutie


----------



## MerMaeve (Aug 6, 2022)

She is beautiful! Congratulations!! I love the name too…


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 6, 2022)

All beautiful birds, who are deceptively delicate.

Looks like you're developing quite a lovely flock of fillies and mares there. So very thankful prayers were answered and all went smoothly.

I wonder if Lark thinks she sipped and wished Swift into being?


----------



## ACitro (Aug 6, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> All beautiful birds, who are deceptively delicate.
> 
> Looks like you're developing quite a lovely flock of fillies and mares there. So very thankful prayers were answered and all went smoothly.
> 
> I wonder if Lark thinks she sipped and wished Swift into being?


I totally give Lark full credit. She's one to get the party started hahahahah!


----------



## minihorse (Aug 7, 2022)

ACitro said:


> Yes! Two fillies which is exactly what we were hoping for!


What a blessing! Is there a third?


----------



## ACitro (Aug 7, 2022)

minihorse said:


> What a blessing! Is there a third?


Nope we just rescued two minis hahaha!


----------



## minihorse (Aug 8, 2022)

ACitro said:


> Nope we just rescued two minis hahaha!


And two extra gifts?


----------

